# Manual Fire Pull Clearance



## PBWolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Been searching through Oregon's adapted Fire Code & Building Code, but cannot find the clear space required in front of a manual fire pull...  I would assume the same as an electrical panel (36") but I cannot find a definitive answer anywhere.

Thoughts?


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2011)

since it has to meet ada, ada clearance/ access??

5.12.5*  Manual fire alarm boxes shall be located throughout the protected area so that they are conspicuous, unobstructed, and accessible.


----------



## PBWolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, that is what my guess was since the clearance wasn't specifically called out anywhere.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 18, 2011)

The term "accessible" as used in NFPA 72 has nothing to do with disabled accessibility. It simply means don't hide it behind a column, stack boxes in front of it or otherwise obstruct the ability to get to and use the pull station. Nonetheless, I'd go with the 3 ft clearance.


----------

